# radical nephrectomy



## andrews24 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,
 I am new to Urology, can someone tell me if a bowel resection is include with a  radical nephrectomy ?


----------



## JEYCPC (Jul 28, 2016)

CPT 50230 - ? 

This code is used for removal of an entire kidney, including Gerota's fascia, lymph nodes surrounding the area, and blood clots. Under general anesthesia, the provider makes an incision in the abdomen through several muscle and tissue layers and resects a rib or ribs to access the kidney. 

I would say no - bowel resection would be separate.  But check the bowel code for CCI edits before you bill it.


----------



## emcee101 (Jul 29, 2016)

Agree with JEYCPC, this is a separate anatomic location for two procedures that are usually not performed in the same operative setting. Since you didn't provide exact CPT code is is hard to give a more exact answer, but I hope you get the answer you're looking for.


----------

